# APR's Spring Into Power Sale March 9th- April 10th



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR's Spring Into Power Sale March 9th- April 10th*
APR is pleased to present our first sale of 2009! Just in time for spring, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. APR's entire product line is on sale from Ecu Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-599
*Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.*
*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- *Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
- *91 Octane Performance*
- *93 Octane Performance*
- *100 Octane Performance*
- *Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_
*Also Included:*
- *Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
- *Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
- *Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_
*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*

*APR Hardware Sale:*
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
- APR Stage 3 and Ko4 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off!
- APR Exhausts Systems 15% Off!
- APR Intercooler Systems 15% Off!
- APR Bipipe 15% Off!
- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%!
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 10% Off!
Please Visit http://www.goapr.com for Details!
To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You http://www.goapr.com/dealer/


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:05 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1237828531608)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1239113960438)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1239289669708)*


----------

